# εύσημα εγκυρότητας



## Carolyn (Jun 4, 2008)

Φωτίζονται οι τρόποι με τους οποίους ο λόγος που υποστασιοποιεί τη «γυναικεία ιδιότητα» εξουσιοδοτείται να φέρει τα *εύσημα εγκυρότητας* του καθολικά αναγνωρισμένου και αποδεκτού.

First of all, I have only just discovered this forum, and can see a lot of familiar "faces", so here's to my maiden voyage onto the seas of Lexilogia!

Secondly, please help! This is a text on feminism.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2008)

Καλώς ήρθες, ωραία έκπληξη!

Πρώτα απ' όλα, τα εύσημα, λένε τα λεξικά, είναι 'merit award'. Εγώ προβληματίστηκα λίγο με το hallmark σε σχέση με την εγκυρότητα, αλλά βρίσκω μάλλον πιο συνηθισμένο το *stamp of authority*.

bear the stamp of authority

Επίσης, εκείνο το «εξουσιοδοτείται» νομίζω ότι θα ήταν πιο σωστό «νομιμοποιείται» (legitimated). Τι λες;


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 4, 2008)

Καλώς σας βρήκα!

Ευχαριστώ για το *stamp of authority*, πολύ ωραίο.

Για το «νομιμοποιείται», μάλλον ταιριάζει καλύτερα, ναι.

Όλο το κείμενο είναι πονοκέφαλο.... οπότε μάλλον θα ξαναζητήσω βοήθεια.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 5, 2008)

Carolyn said:


> Φωτίζονται οι τρόποι με τους οποίους ο λόγος που υποστασιοποιεί τη «γυναικεία ιδιότητα» εξουσιοδοτείται να φέρει τα *εύσημα εγκυρότητας* του καθολικά αναγνωρισμένου και αποδεκτού.
> 
> First of all, I have only just discovered this forum, and can see a lot of familiar "faces", so here's to my maiden voyage onto the seas of Lexilogia!
> 
> Secondly, please help! This is a text on feminism.



Ωραίο κείμενο, Carolyn. Ίσως να έλεγα για όλο αυτό το κομμάτι "is dignified as..."

M' αρέσει και η "νομιμοποίηση".


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 5, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Ωραίο κείμενο, Carolyn.



I am thinking you mean that in a tongue in cheek way.... Right? Otherwise feel free to take over!!


----------

